# Anybody have any experience with "Ro-Jon/Von Moyer Haus"?



## AnandAcharya (Apr 23, 2012)

Came across that breeder through this forum. The young lady on the phone sounded very knowledgeable and enthusiastic about breeding GSDs. Just doing my due diligence before taking the next step. Please feel free to post here on message me if you've had any experience with that breeder.


Thanks,

P.S. Looking for a family companion


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I assume this is them? 

RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS

I don't know the breeder so can not comment in that respect. I will say that I find it very objectionable that one of the first things I see on any breeder's site is "*ADD TO CART"* as though buying a puppy is no different than ordering any old piece of merchandise.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be very weary if they do not screen buyers at all, which it how it appears.


----------



## AnandAcharya (Apr 23, 2012)

lhczth said:


> I assume this is them?
> 
> RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS
> 
> I don't know the breeder so can not comment in that respect. I will say that I find it very objectionable that one of the first things I see on any breeder's site is "*ADD TO CART"* as though buying a puppy is no different than ordering any old piece of merchandise.


Yes, that's her. Frankly, I'm not as concerned about insignificant features of their website as I am about the quality and result of their breeding program.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

What I think is significant about the "add to cart" feature is it appears as though ANYONE can just add the puppy to the cart. Most legitimate breeders screen buyers to make sure the puppy is going to a safe home. I don't think it's a big deal if they let you use paypal to pay the deposit, but you should at least have to talk to the breeder and be approved before they allow you to pay.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have never heard of them, so only going off by what I see posted on the website. The first thing that jumps out at me is that they have bred a bitch under a year old - still a puppy herself, and not even old enough to be OFA certified. (Maggie and Jack breeding - or am I missing something?). I tried to find a few of their breeding dogs on the OFA website, but my search did not come up with anything. Could be that I'm just not searching right. 

The dogs may be fine in temperament, and from the reading the puppy contact, the breeders seem caring and knowledgeable about GSD health and rearing, but I would be very uncomfortable going to a breeder that does not have OFA results posted, breeds under-aged dogs, and lets people get puppies in order of deposit. Does not seem to screen the buyers nor try to match the right puppy with the right personality to the buyer.


----------



## AnandAcharya (Apr 23, 2012)

LaneyB said:


> What I think is significant about the "add to cart" feature is it appears as though ANYONE can just add the puppy to the cart. Most legitimate breeders screen buyers to make sure the puppy is going to a safe home. I don't think it's a big deal if they let you use paypal to pay the deposit, but you should at least have to talk to the breeder and be approved before they allow you to pay.


I see your point. That's fair. I'll certainly do that. Thanks!


----------

